

Ask HN: Online website creator? - Aegean

The website is crucial for a startup. Yet it is very tricky and time consuming to get it right. To save us time we are looking for the best online website authoring software.<p>So far we have found SiteMaker powered sites and sitekreator.com which seems to be pretty good. Do you have any better suggestions?
======
what
<http://www.weebly.com/features.html>

------
jpmc
First what are you trying to build? A storefront is vastly different from a
general company page. A social site is different from a streaming video site.
Identify what you want first then find out who the best of breed is.

~~~
Aegean
We don't need a complex web application. We need a decent-looking website that
describes the company, the products, possibly using rich content. A contact
form, an integrated blog would also be nice.

But we need something more than a basic wordpress theme really. They look too
primitive. So it comes down to adding a bit of your own design, but if you go
for a fully custom design than it comes down to project managing and building
a whole website. Therefore I am considering a website builder to be a solution
that is somewhere inbetween.

~~~
rene_sk
Aegean, based on what you describe, SiteKreator could be a really good fit for
you.

Besides having a collection of well-designed themes available, SiteKreator
offers design customization beyond what most other platforms offer.

We have been very busy in upgrading our functionality, including new gallery
visualizations, a new application platform that lets you create and add your
own applications (we've released the SDK for it) and lots more. you can find
more on our blog <http://sitekreator.com/sitekreator/blog.html>

Why not sign up for the free trial and see how you like it?

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch.

Rene Community Manager SiteKreator

------
billturner
I haven't used it myself, but it was fun following the development of Harmony:
<http://get.harmonyapp.com/> \- which does online site creation and hosting.

------
HNer
How about shopify

